# CE2 splice into CE1



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

Ive been hunting(via the search function) for the info and coming up short.
What wires do i need to splice to make the mk3 harness work on this CE1 harness
Do i Just need to Splice to the C and D connectors in the CE1 harness?
Im just looking for what i need to splice.


----------



## 2manyvw (Mar 9, 2009)

*Re: CE2 splice into CE1 (-DOOMED-)*

your better off just converting it to ce2 its pia to slice wires together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: CE2 splice into CE1 (2manyvw)*

convert the fuse panel to ce2 then splice interior harness into ce2 harness....


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: CE2 splice into CE1 (2manyvw)*

im well aware but unfortunately this is not my car and i am not supplying the parts , so i need to splice CE1


----------



## DWP (Dec 27, 2006)

try A2resource.com
he's got pinout diagrams and fuse panel / CE box breakdowns...very helpful.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: CE2 splice into CE1 (-DOOMED-)*

i would never splice engine harness into ce1 panel thats just 





































convert to ce2 as much as you can


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (DWP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWP* »_try A2resource.com
he's got pinout diagrams and fuse panel / CE box breakdowns...very helpful.

Yeah ive been going with the info on that im just not sure , if im essentially removing the CE1 harness and splicing the corresponding wires from the ABA harness to the CE1 fuse block connector or what , since some of the MK1 stuff is on a different connector like the fans and such. 

_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_i would never splice engine harness into ce1 panel thats just 





































convert to ce2 as much as you can 

You seem to be missing the point in its entirety. This is not my car, I am just working with what i have.
I have a CE2 Fuse box but the rest of the harnesses from my mk3. 
I cant reuse the mk3 harnesses from the mk3 im parting since im missing some parts of it .
If i can use the stuff from the mk3 im looking at having to rip out the interior and laying in the mk3 stuff as well.
If you can't give any other info other than convert to CE2 dont add to the thread. If i had enough time and a complete CE2 vehicle harness and endless hours to splice new connectors on the ends id do it . But if all i need to do is splice a few wires from the CE2 ABA harness then that is what I must do.
At the very least someone out there has swapped wby spllcing the into the CE1 harness.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

The reason why everybody's saying to convert the whole thing is its x2 as hard to splice everything in. The newer the year, the more wires your gonna have. Ign. switch wiring has much less then the mk3 does. Understanding that its not your car and you're doing with what you have, i suggest you tell the owner to get the proper wiring.Trust me, its gonna be huge headache in the end. 
Sorry if this wasn't the answer you wanted. You will never find someone that did this swap to fess up. This is why you can't find anything solid in the archives.


----------



## 4doorfloorit (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*

good god who ever let this cat out of the bag on this swap


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_The reason why everybody's saying to convert the whole thing is its x2 as hard to splice everything in. The newer the year, the more wires your gonna have. Ign. switch wiring has much less then the mk3 does. Understanding that its not your car and you're doing with what you have, i suggest you tell the owner to get the proper wiring.Trust me, its gonna be huge headache in the end. 
Sorry if this wasn't the answer you wanted. You will never find someone that did this swap to fess up. This is why you can't find anything solid in the archives.









Ive found one dude whose done it and had good luck with it , ive followed everything i need and ive managed to eliminate most of the stuff the ECU doesnt rely on to run the engine. 
Once i know what i need when i cross reference the two manuals for mk1 and mk3 i should have it wired up tomorrow night .


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Capt.Dreadz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt.Dreadz* »_The reason why everybody's saying to convert the whole thing is its x2 as hard to splice everything in. The newer the year, the more wires your gonna have. Ign. switch wiring has much less then the mk3 does. Understanding that its not your car and you're doing with what you have, i suggest you tell the owner to get the proper wiring.Trust me, its gonna be huge headache in the end. 
Sorry if this wasn't the answer you wanted. You will never find someone that did this swap to fess up. This is why you can't find anything solid in the archives.









it's one thing to splice turn signals and rear lights but when it comes to engine harness better swapping it out...


----------



## jetmk2 (Aug 13, 2002)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*

I believe user mk2.slow spliced a aba harness into his ce1 Jetta. I'd search his name because he has a web page as well documenting some of it. It may help you out a bit. Good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif & have a few of these


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (jetmk2)*

The car ran last night , and it wasnt so bad to splice it in , on a cabby its much easier to splice it than on lets say a mk2. Once its done ill finish my writeup on it.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: CE2 splice into CE1 (-DOOMED-)*

Heres is some of the info I used for my swap.
Thanks to Quattrosandrabbits for this info.
Connector T5a, which has the following pins/uses as I'm looking at it:
Connector, Car harness color, engine harness color: use
T5a/1, R/Bk, R/G: Power to digifant ECU when key is in start position
T5a/2, Bk/Y, : Key on Power to digifant ECU through digi control relay.
T5a/3, R/W, not specified: Fuse 5/15A Power from fuel pump relay to oxy sensor heating circuit.
T5a/4, Y/Bl, R/Y: seems to go to an empty pin 6 at the fuel pump relay
T5a/5, R, R?: Batt power through fuel pump relay to fuel rail.

So that gives you a starter trigger signal, 
key on power, 
fused power triggered by fuel pump relay and
battery power through fuel pump relay.

This was how i found the power for the ECU.
I ran the( T5a/pin5 red) constant to pin 54 of the ECU Red With Yellow Tracer
The switched power (T5a/pin 2 blk/yl 
)ran to pin 23 Red with Blue Tracer
The ECU Ground is on the block and runs throught the J28 connector which is what most of the ECU wires come from. 
Shared Grounds Got tied into one single Ground Wire that i sent to the battery.
For the sensors on the engine that are not pertinent to the ECU operation, i used the Cabby harness that gets the oil pressure signal, coolant temp( using the 1.8 8v coolant temp sensor for the gauge) 
I deleted the Fan Control Module because the stock fan relay and wiring are retained. 
I reduced the aba harness down to what is in the G1 and G2 connector.
Since the A/C was deleted those wires were removed from the harness as well .
I used the stock Starter harness and battery Cables
The alternator harness is ABA , but the with the cabby end to attach to the stock exciter wire to the dash.
For your Particular application you would have to determine what you need and remove what you dont. 
Youll also need to spend time with a bentley to find what does what for your harness.
I also made the harness completely removeable just like the original digi harness.
Bottom line , you need a manual for at least the mk3 since the other info i posted gives you what gives the power you needed.
The Key is to keep only what you need, trace wires by hand if you have to. I split the entire harness open.
When you're done use friction tape to rewrap the harness so it looks OG.
At this point i have some finishing to do on the harness but the car pretty much fired right up .The above info is a rough guide but should be enough for you to attempt this and have it run like it should.
To the dudes swearing by swapping the whole car to CE2, its a good idea , but this was a total of 6 wires(+/- 2) that needed to be spliced in. Tearing the harness down was slightly time consuming but id give it a 6 out of 10 if you can read the wiring diagrams.
Good Luck on your swap and i hope this info becomes useful


_Modified by -DOOMED- at 10:23 PM 4-5-2009_


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: CE2 splice into CE1 (-DOOMED-)*

Thanks for the Brilliant write up....... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: CE2 splice into CE1 (goosler)*

i converted ce2 fuse panel but spliced inside harness into ce2 (my car is 86 US model)


----------

